# What to do to make this a fishing yak??



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

www.oceankayak.com/images/retired/yahoo.jpg


Alright what can i do to make this thing a fishing yak. You fellas helped me out with the purchase now that I got it what do I dow with it besides the obvious put it in the water and paddle. Thanks ALL.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow - where to start ....... so many options.

Basic setup:

1) Add a couple flush mounted rod holders.
2) Look into adding a "Milk Crate" to the back - for storage/supplies, etc.
3) Possibly mount a depth/fish finder.
4) Add an anchor/trolley sytem.
5) Add various rigging points so you can tie off things like your paddle, rods, lip grabber, stringer, etc.

Beyond that - there are still a boat load (no pun intended) of things you can do to personalize it.


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

How would I go about mounting a milk crate ? I really do need some storage.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

You can find better details with the search button but the jist of it is adding a top to a standard milk crate. Some people cut part of one milk crate and attach to a full one. I simply cut a peice of 1/2" plywood and used it as a top so it doubled as a cutting board. You can attach the top to the crate with regular old zip ties. I added a knob on the top and used a bungy cord to keep it locked.

Then you attach it to part of your kayak. Many chose behind them. Anchor it down with bungy cords and your cleats. The whole intent is to provide you with a safe place to keep thing in tact should you roll over (the top secures things) and provide you easy access storage.

Here is some info: http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48265&highlight=milk+crate

Here are some ideas: http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39355&highlight=milkcrates


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

there_in_there said:


> www.oceankayak.com/images/retired/yahoo.jpg
> 
> 
> Alright what can i do to make this thing a fishing yak. You fellas helped me out with the purchase now that I got it what do I dow with it besides the obvious put it in the water and paddle. Thanks ALL.


Add fisherman (equipped with PFD), rod, and reel... You don't need all that crap to start out with, take it out a few times and move around in it... then rig it to suit your needs. Most important purchases are a good PFD and the lightest paddle you can afford..


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

there_in_there said:


> How would I go about mounting a milk crate ? I really do need some storage.


Get a milk crate sit it about 4"-6" behind the seat.(Where you can reach it)Install 4 eye pads with screws or well nuts and then tie the crate to them with bungee chord. Look at some pictures on 
www.kayakfishingstuff.com or www.kayakfishingear.com
They have mounting hadrware you can order.
I would not mounf any flushmount rod holders just yet but would make some out of PVC pipe and fasten them to the milk crate.(plastic ties)
You won't have to cut the big holes then.

Mount a Scotty rod holder in front of you


----------

